# uh oh.. think ive made a big mistake



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

My friend who has a lab pup, invited me and boo over for a puppy playdate this morning, her pup is 4 months old and fully vaccinated. Boo is vaccinated too but cant go for walkies until saturday. After Boo's socialising success with my parents dog cleo, and her Cockapoo half brother merlin, i thought this was a great idea and would give her more socialising opportunities, because i know how important this is. Anyway, i havent seen my friends pup for a while and it wasnt until we arrived at my friends house in her kitchen that it was clear just how much she has grown!!! she is huge! boo, is only tiny and when my friends pup was trying to play she was being really boisterous and pawing Boo to the floor (obviously she is just a pup herself and doesnt realise her own size) Boo clearly didnt like this at all and was looking for any opportunity to hide with her tail between her legs. this other pup then cornered her under a chair with her Paw and Boo totally snapped snarling and biting and culminating in her hanging off this pups ear  obviously we seperated them, and boo was then wagging her tail confidently when the other pup was in the crate. 

I am so worried i have messed up big time indroducing them, because i know how crucial this period is for socialising, i dont want her to end up fear aggressive because of this, we have puppy socialising classes on saturday morning for the first time and i really wanted her to enjoy the experience, now im worried she will be frightened after whats happened..... 

any advice would be gratefully recieved, please tell me i havent ruined her for good!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I wouldn't worry she's just learnt some dogs are more boisterous than others she seemed to tell him she had had enough he may have also learnt a valuable lesson! Whatever you do don't go to the class in an anxious state.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I wouldnt worry i think she was just saying enoughs enough back off now! usually its if the other dog is aggressive to your dog that she might be abit timid when approaching other dogs in the future.

I dont think you've got anything to worry about,also puppy play fighting always sounds worse then it actually is i think once they can both go out take them outside for a walk off lead because there will be new smells etc they'll be off running together having a great time.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think you will have done, the other dog didn't attack her of bite her & it's only the first dog that's annoyed her a bit, i'm sure she'll be fine, I understand you're worry, but I doubt that this one occasion at such a young age will make her dislike all future dogs, I think because you'll still be going to puppy socialisation classes will make her forget all about this incident & she'll be fine  Good luck! x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont panic, she is just learing to stand up for herself. cockapoos are suprisingly sturdy dogs. next time will be better as you will know what to exspect. in most cases i have found thnat the biger dogs tend to learn to lower themselfs for the smaller dogs. they are just puppuies, 


if they get to boistrus give them a quick time out to let them calm down.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone for your reassurance, it means a great deal, maybe i am just over reacting.. I think i read too much about puppies and their important stages!! Lol, we will see what happens on saturday morning at puppy class, hopefully this will all become a distant memory!  Im still not convinced it was just normal puppy play because of all the signals b


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Oops! Contd.... Boo was sending out prior to hanging of this pups ear, but i still have a lot to learn so we will see!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clare dont worry .. stick with lots of socialising .. Boo will learn to play and also how to deal with other dogs .. it amazes me how dogs play and how older dogs correct younger ones .. get lots of dog owning friends together and have a puppy play date .. or just a good run in a field with other dogs, Boo .. not you  xxx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Awwww, but i want to have a good run in the field!! Lol ;D, puppy playdates shouldnt be a problem, we have loads of pups in the village at the moment!!! What we need is a mother and baby meet to accomadate them all!! Lol :-D


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clare I would meet you for a run in the field .. although I have warned by hubby not to run as I look like a right wally when trying to run .. so thats why I leave the running to my poos  

Take Boo to the next meet ... she will love all the cockapoos and I am sure she will be fine around other dogs .. you are doing a great job xxxx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Good plan jojo, i will look into meet dates , besides, she needs to love cockapoos so that one day she can have a brother or sister


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Laughing here .. thinking number 2 already ... you are funny ... dont worry we are all the same on here ... always looking for our next poo xxx


----------

